# Easy Taco Dip for Parties



## fiction_writer (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

oh wow! that dip looks so good! i think baked that would be amazing! ut i get what you mean about putting it in the microwave being a no go!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## fiction_writer (Apr 17, 2011)

you are very welcome


----------



## fiction_writer (Aug 14, 2011)

new video link added


----------

